# Gibt es Dieb-Spiele?



## maxscmitz (8. September 2012)

Ich gehe jetzt einfach mal davon aus, dass jeder schonmal einen der Ocean Filme geguckt hat (mehr Mainstream geht nicht; Ich hätte aber natürlich auch nach "der letzte Coup" fragen können ) und da frage ich mich,
ob es nicht sowas auch in der Halbleiterscene gibt, also in Form eines Strategiespieles oder ähnlichem.
Am besten wäre es, wenn es noch halbwegs neu wäre, also vielleicht mit DirectX 6 oder so und über Geld spricht man nicht (soll heißen: Preis ist schnuppe).

Wäre cool, wenn jemand so ein Spiel kennt 

Mfg Max


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (8. September 2012)

maxscmitz schrieb:


> Ich gehe jetzt einfach mal davon aus, dass jeder schonmal einen der Ocean Filme geguckt hat (mehr Mainstream geht nicht; Ich hätte aber natürlich auch nach "der letzte Coup" fragen können ) und da frage ich mich,
> ob es nicht sowas auch in der Halbleiterscene gibt, also in Form eines Strategiespieles oder ähnlichem.
> Am besten wäre es, wenn es noch halbwegs neu wäre, also vielleicht mit DirectX 6 oder so und über Geld spricht man nicht (soll heißen: Preis ist schnuppe).
> 
> ...


 Ich kenn zwar keins aber möchte dennoch sagen das DirectX 6 auf jeden Fall nicht aktuell ist, aktuell ist DirectX11


----------



## Robonator (8. September 2012)

maxscmitz schrieb:


> Ich gehe jetzt einfach mal davon aus, dass jeder schonmal einen der Ocean Filme geguckt hat (mehr Mainstream geht nicht; Ich hätte aber natürlich auch nach "der letzte Coup" fragen können ) und da frage ich mich,
> ob es nicht sowas auch in der Halbleiterscene gibt, also in Form eines Strategiespieles oder ähnlichem.
> Am besten wäre es, wenn es noch halbwegs neu wäre, also vielleicht mit DirectX 6 oder so und über Geld spricht man nicht (soll heißen: Preis ist schnuppe).
> 
> ...


 
In form von Strategiespielen kenn ich auch keins, ansonsten halt Payday The Heist.


----------



## maikwars (8. September 2012)

Vielleicht gefällt dir ja das?!

Thief: Deadly Shadows (PC) - Test, Download, Systemanforderungen, Release Termin, Demo - GameStar.de 

das aktuellste der Thief Reihe  

Zur info: Thief

Viel Spass


----------



## Research (8. September 2012)

Direct X6. Wann wurde das nochmal eingeführt? XP kam mit DX9. Vor über 10 Jahren

Ja, die Thief Reihe. Vielleicht noch Alpha Protokoll oder das neue Deux Ex.


----------



## maxscmitz (8. September 2012)

Kam xp nicht 2002 ? (damals war ich 5, deshalb bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher) 
Ok, mit Dx6 hab' ich vielleicht ein wenig übertrieben, möchte halt nur keine Amiga 500 Grafik haben (sagen wir ab Dx9 nehme ich alles) und mit dem Strategiespiel is eig. auch schnuppe, aber da man ja meist taktisch vorgeht dachte ich das gehört zu Strategie-Spielen.


----------



## Veriquitas (9. September 2012)

Um was geht es dir in den Spiel das es realistisach ist oder das du stehlen kannst ? Oder beides ? Mehr Infromationen.....
Dein Rechner wäre auch noch interessant...


----------



## Shona (9. September 2012)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Um was geht es dir in den Spiel das es realistisach ist oder das du stehlen kannst ? Oder beides ? Mehr Infromationen.....
> Dein Rechner wäre auch noch interessant...


 Dem kann ich nur zustimmen dein Rechner wäre sehr intressant, sonst können wir gar nicht erst schauen ob es überhaupt was für dich gibt


----------



## DerpMonstah (9. September 2012)

In seinem Profil ist die HW aufgelistet^^


----------



## mae1cum77 (9. September 2012)

DerpMonstah schrieb:


> In seinem Profil ist die HW aufgelistet^^


 Das ist vorbildlich. Den Helfern hilft es allerdings mehr, wenn diese Angaben in Kurzform im ersten Post auftauchen, dann müssen diese Infos nicht erst mühsam gesucht werden. Die Signatur bietet auch Platz . Die Chance, diese Infos  im Profil zu finden ist auch nur gefühlt 50/50.


----------



## GlStefan4 (10. September 2012)

Da gab es das Spiel "Der Clou", welches ziemlich genial war. Dime City war ebenfalls eine Perle. Aber leider gibt es soetwas nicht mehr wirklich.
Siehe auch hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sportspiele-und-simulationen/110037-einbruchssimulationen-2.html


----------



## iltispiltis (15. September 2012)

Kane and Lynch ist zwar nicht direkt was du suchst, könnte dir dennoch vom Inhalt aber sehr gefallen. Ben zweiten Teil hab ich nie gespielt.


----------



## Gamefee (19. September 2012)

Du sagst zwar, du möchtst keine Amiga 500 Grafik, aber bei dem Stichwort viel mir was ein: Es gab früher (auf dem Amiga) ein spiel namens "der Clou". Da musste man Einbrüche planen und begehen, Teams zusammenstellen, passende Ausrüstung besorgen usw.
Vielleicht gibt es davon ja einen neumodischen Nachfolger? Kannst ja mal danach Ausschau halten.


----------

